# Challenge Holborn - the lowest of the low



## sabcycling (30 Jan 2021)

Hi guys, finally bit the bullet and bought the cheapest folding bike new on the market. Before you go mad, I did check Gumtree / eBay and couldn't find any better cheap used folders here in NI. A combination of things has led me to get back into cycling, not least the boringness of lockdown, the lack of daylight or excuses to get outdoors in the winter, staring at my screen as I WFH all day, only to sit on my personal laptop all evening... not getting enough exercise, having an increase in migraines (doctor told me that exercise can be more effective than most of their medication for that) and what have you.. 

So I'm back for 2021. Thought I'd share my experience with the bike as time goes on, as I reckon there's probably a lot of people like myself interested in a folding bike, but not interested in spending much money. I'm sure it catches their eyes the way it caught mine over the past few years. Let this serve as a bit of a regular live blog on how its holding up.

My expectations are low, that it will fall apart in a few months... But I'd like to get around a year of actual, decent use from it if that's not too much to ask for £130 and plastic 'disposable' components on a relatively heavy steel frame. IF I make good use of it, I'll be able to justify something like a Brompton through the cycle to work scheme... so time will tell. 

It will live in the boot of my car, and will save me messing with an annoying, fiddly and horrible-to-fit-in-winter-with-icy-fingers cycle rack which I used last year on another cheap full size bike that ruined the back of my car... 

Some issues so far... I can't seem to get it folded in half again... I've undone the little lock but the frame won't collapse... and I noticed the handlebars don't fold like the Halfords £275 folding bike do which might be a dealbreaker for some people (myself included if it won't fit in the boot). * I will continue to update this and answer any questions you may have. *

Enjoy some pictures of it brand new and shiny...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2021)

Sometimes the fold just takes practice. Sure you’ll get there.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2021)

Can't really be beaten at that price.

I assume when you say "lowest of the low" you mean the saddle height?


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2021)

I really do hipe it works out ok for you, but I can't see a single component on that machine that gives me the slightest glimmer of hope or joy.


----------



## Randomnerd (31 Jan 2021)

Isn’t Holborn the road they used for prisoners from the Tower, on the way to the gallows? 
Get a Brompton as soon as you can.


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2021)

Some folders have a safety device so it cant fold in half while you are riding it you have to pull a collar back or some other action to allow it to fold. No idea if yours is like that just a possibility.

If not then try and get a bit of oil into the hinge and try again.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 Jan 2021)

Challenge bikes are one level up from a real BSO, much like Apollo. It's unlikely to be very well set up, and future reliability and longevity may well depend on whether you can be bothered to give it a going over and make sure everything is properly adjusted and lubricated, or whether you just intend to ride it as it comes, even if it has not been well assembled.
I spot quite a number of their MTB's around, so they must sell reasonably well. A very new looking local one I see almost daily has back to front forks!
Put them in context they cost a day's wages for a skilled man or two days for an unskilled one. 50 or 60 years ago the price of a basic 3 speed was equivalent to a couple of weeks wages. In real terms bikes are cheaper at the low end than they used to be and the quality pared down to the absolute minimum that will function as a bike. If you maintain and use it sensibly, you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## All uphill (31 Jan 2021)

I agree with @SkipdiverJohn , no reason why that wouldn't give you good service for years if you keep on top of maintenance. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2021)

If you look after it, it should keep going. Possibly keep an eye on those folding pedals as you don't want them snapping off.


----------



## AuroraSaab (31 Jan 2021)

What is it like to ride?


----------



## sabcycling (31 Jan 2021)

Hi guys, here's an update on Day 1 of use. I did 6.6 miles today - a fairly long cycle for me (a beginner) around my city, two bridges in one big loop, but mostly flat urban along a river cycle greenway. Ideal wee route really. 

*This was the single most miserable, difficult cycle I've been on* since 'adult cycling' began for me in 2016. I'm far from you guys in the lycra, with the road bikes and the timing etc, for me, cycling is more about the mental health, the getting away from a screen and bumbling about the town with no particular place to go.* I don't know if it's the fact it's been over a year since I've cycled, or the harsh cold weather, or the tiny 16" wheels on this folder, but I struggled today*. My last bike was a £200 Halfords special, 700c, fairly bog standard, but aluminium alloy frame and your standard 21 speed el cheapo Shimano gears. It was fine though, good for my needs. But 5 years later and it needs readjusting and new brake components, and to be honest that easily totalled £50 in parts... not worth it for a rusty old Raleigh from Halfords. Hence buying this. Plus, I didn't want to scratch up my nice new car with having to wedge it in, without a wheel, nor to buy and have the hassle of a cycle carrier on the back, scratching the back of it. *I hope I get used to the small wheels*. 

It's having me doubt whether I'll want to spend £800+ on a Brompton if it truly is the smaller wheels. I got some strange looks from people - some looked like it was funny to them, others genuinely curious about the folding bike. I was too busy dying / struggling to really do more than notice it. 

At the worst part, I was on a fine line between being breathless, numb finger tips and trying not to throw up.. but I took it easy, tried to keep moving along and eventually stopped at a Tesco to grab a drink. After this, cycling was a bit easier. My legs, lungs and body sort of woke up and though I had to stop rather frequently, the stops were more pleasant, and it only took around a minute for my legs to rid themselves of the lactic buildup and I could move on, with a bit of a boost of energy for a reasonable stint, before stopping again - but I didn't feel as if I was dying, rather just that my stamina was crap! (something I know will improve if I keep at it) 

For those of you wondering about the bike, it's not shiny anymore. It did fine, and the tiny wheels weren't so bad on going up / down kerbs as I feared. The gears were fine too, but not perfectly adjusted... going to 3/4 would result in a slip in the gears shortly after... something my last Halfords bike had.. maybe a consequence of being 'shipped' half built, or maybe just the budget components. *I discovered one of the key lacking points on this - for a folding bike - is that the handlebars do not fold*, so unlike how I had planned, I can't keep this permanently stowed in my car boot. Had the bars folded, I would have been able to. This MIGHT ruin ideas some of you have to easily stow it under a work desk etc, so keep that in mind if you plan on buying one of these.

I'm feeling better now, at home, after the cycle. I'm willing to spend tomorrow (day off woo!) facing it again. Taking it easy, but facing it again and trying to make this a regular practice, improving my health, improving my mental wellbeing, getting out. If I can do it now, in the midst of winter, in a lockdown, then I'll have shown myself that regardless of season, lockdown etc., I'll still have a productive way to spend my free time and improving my life. 

Any tips / questions / feedback you guys have is welcome. I'll keep posting updates - hopefully not as long as this - but as long as someone finds it useful to read. 

*Here's my Strava route, the maiden voyage of the Holborn ;-) *

https://www.strava.com/activities/4712482720


----------



## sabcycling (31 Jan 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> What is it like to ride?



It's not as different as I thought compared to a conventional bike. You notice the wheels are smaller, and it feels like you need to pedal more / harder to go the same distance. It takes more effort in the leg to get it going, to get those small wheels in motion I think. 

Only six gears, they're fine. *Hard to get up speed.* All-in-all perfectly fine and pleasant really, especially at the price, for your typical inner city habitat., the odd gradient is fine, descents are fine. 

It *feels steady*, it's easy enough to steer / keep going in a straight line. 

It *turns a little sharper / easier *than the bigger wheeled bikes I've had.

It's hard to criticise, as it is a folder, and it was only £130. But it's a nice enough little cycle, I think the budget price will impact more in longevity. 

I'm really, really curious now to try out a Brompton to see what difference all the money and design costs make. Of course, even they're folders, so that'll come with compromises compared to an £800 regular sized bike. Question being... will it be worth living with for its advantages - for me that's fitting in a boot, for others it might be being able to stow it under a work desk etc.


----------



## AuroraSaab (31 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the reply - that was a great write up. The ease of storage seems very appealing, but the tiny wheels look like such hard work.


----------



## Rusty Rocket (31 Jan 2021)

Interesting to hear how this goes. I’m in the same situation as you (minus the migraines), and bought the Carrera Intercity from Halfords a couple of days ago (it’s arrived but I haven’t been out yet).

My plan is to go out twice a week to start with and build up fitness and lose a couple of kg. Good luck.


----------



## All uphill (31 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the update.

Great that you have started cycling again. Take it steady and the fitness and fun will arrive soon.

Three tips - even the most basic shimano gears will change nicely if properly adjusted, £50 is not a lot to get more years of service out of an older bike, if you will use it, and please don't ride off kerbs!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 Jan 2021)

Bromptons are Marmite bikes to anyone who grew up riding on full size wheels. I can tolerate a 20" Shopper bike for it's practicality, but a Brompton to me, is beyond the pale. I've tried one and I didn't like either the ride quality which I considered harsh and choppy, or the very quick twitchy steering. The wheels are even smaller and this amplifies the ride & handling characteristics already present in the 20" shopper bike genre. I certainly wouldn't buy one, especially considering how expensive they are. The only redeeming feature of a Brompton is it's compact fold size, which to me is not worth the downsides..


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2021)

Sounds like you just need to get out and ride to build up your fitness.

If you have to slacken the handle bar locking bolt to fold the handlebars take care to completely slackened it or you will be repeatedly scoring a line into the handle bar just at it's most stressed point.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Jan 2021)

Bromptons are indeed Marmite bikes. As @SkipdiverJohn says, the steering is twitchy, although it does settle down as you get used to them. 16" wheels are always going to be a bit iffy off-road, but the ability to take Bromptons on trains is what really justifies them for me. Others may vary. They really are a niche product. You either have a need for one, or it's probably of no use to you.


----------



## sabcycling (1 Feb 2021)

Well, time for another update. I was off today and all that was on my agenda was to tackle the same run , the second day and not give up. First day did get a bit better toward the end. But it was still a poor experience, it's a struggle to cycle this on flat ground, even on a gentle descent peddling was still taking it out of me. 

Just for reference, I'm 25, no health problems thankfully, quite thin, generally quite fit... though haven't exercised intensely for a while. However, that being said, in 2015 I cycled again after YEARS of not doing so, same in 2016 / 17 / 19 - and we're talking this same 8 mile cycle around the two bridges, same hills, same flats... It took only once or twice to get back up to being able to do them in virtually no stops - taking it easy, but having the energy to do a little burst of speed here and there, which took a hit on my breath, but not a stopping matter. That's the only reason, whilst it's perfectly valid to assume it's me being out of shape, that it might also be the bike? 

Ashamed to say it, but it's on Gumtree now... I know these bikes are some peoples only choice, but I think if I can figure out a way to transport a full size on in I should go with it as the compromises might not be worth it given my experience so far. A Brompton might be a little better, but it's too much money to gamble with and would be even harder to shift on. I am planning to buy a nicer bike through the cycle to work scheme, this was a bit of a lesson really. 

If any of you are in Northern Ireland and are interested in buying message me privately (mods please remove if this line not allowed)


----------



## AuroraSaab (1 Feb 2021)

What a shame a folding bike hasn't worked out for you. I think you gave it a good go though and I enjoyed your accounts. I guess they just aren't suitable for what you want to do and the convenience of a folder doesn't overcome that. 

Hopefully you'll get a quick sale and not lose too much. There aren't many deals going on new bikes at the moment but hopefully you'll find a good replacement. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## midlife (1 Feb 2021)

How small does it have to go? A well sorted used Dawes Kingpin or Raleigh Stowaway shouldn't break the bank and ride pretty well..


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Feb 2021)

I don't think small wheels would be for me either. Granted, i haven't tried them, but on a canal towpath? Naa, i'll stick to my fat bike. I think whatever you go for, take it easy and build yourself up. I started very obese and got down the street and back before being knackered. I know you said you're not obese, far from it, the principle of fitness is exactly the same. Good luck anyway...


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2021)

I've never ridden a small wheeled bike as an adult, but having had a go on a motor scooter I know they would not be for me. It felt like being perched on top of a couple of castors rather than sitting astride a motorcycle and I feel I would find it exactly the same on a small wheeled cycle.


----------



## midlife (1 Feb 2021)

Love it


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Feb 2021)

I'm struggllng to understand the rationale behind any of this, TBH. Why transport a bike in the back of a car to go for a short ride? Why not just ride directly from home and back again? Giving up on a new bike after a couple of trips round the block doesn't sound like much of a solution to me, especially as it sounds no time had been spent getting it set up so it works as well as possible with regards to things like gearchanges, tyre pressures, wheel bearing tightness etc. Most of these half assembled bikes sold through retailers are not going to ride very well straight out of the box unless you happen to get really lucky. You aren't paying the cost of the LBS doing the pre-handover tweaking , so you have to be prepared to, and expect to, do it yourself..
Your existing large wheel bike doesn't sound like it has had any maintenance since you got it either, and rather than sort it out you just buy something else. I'm inclined to think history will repeat itself again next time as you will never get much out of cycling if you don't ride bikes that are kept well sorted and work as well as possible.


----------



## tallliman (2 Feb 2021)

I cant speak for the small wheeled bikes but your description of one of the rides reminded me of one of my first rides, a mere 6 miles with half of it downhill. I was a few stone heavier than now and was hot and flustered at every stage of it and thinking I was gonna die. I just wasn't used to my HR being so high. However, I found that the bike was an escape for me. It could take me to faraway places and back again albeit I was initially scared of being stranded due to exhaustion. So I got a mate to drive me to Derby and I rode back. Think it took me 2 hours (16miles total) but I did it. Now it takes me less than an hour!!


----------



## tallliman (2 Feb 2021)

I cant speak for the small wheeled bikes but your description of one of the rides reminded me of one of my first rides, a mere 6 miles with half of it downhill. I was a few stone heavier than now and was hot and flustered at every stage of it and thinking I was gonna die. I just wasn't used to my HR being so high. However, I found that the bike was an escape for me. It could take me to faraway places and back again albeit I was initially scared of being stranded due to exhaustion. So I got a mate to drive me to Derby and I rode back. Think it took me 2 hours (16miles total) but I did it. Now it takes me less than an hour!!


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (2 Feb 2021)

The only bike I've ever regretted buying was a BSO folder - £150 and an absolute crock.

You can get rideable folders for much less than the cost of a Brompton, and if you're prepared to go secondhand then there are some bargains about: I got my Bike Friday for £350 a few years back. But I suspect anything less than £200 new will be basically unrideable.


----------



## sheddy (2 Feb 2021)

Keep it up, it’ll do wonders for your fitness. Ensure saddle height is correct.


----------



## siadwell (2 Feb 2021)

Just a thought... are the tyres pumped to the right pressure? Can make a difference to ease of ride if too soft.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2021)

I always preferred the Tern folders to the Brompton. Not quite as well finished, not quite as neat to fold (but still good) but I always found them to feel much livlier on the road and they're a goodly bit cheaper.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Feb 2021)

In addition to tyre pressures, as mentioned by @siadwell , looking at the photographs, I would question is the seat high enough (depending on how tall you are, of course). Having the seat too low makes peddling more effort.


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm struggllng to understand the rationale behind any of this, TBH. Why transport a bike in the back of a car to go for a short ride? Why not just ride directly from home and back again? Giving up on a new bike after a couple of trips round the block doesn't sound like much of a solution to me, especially as it sounds no time had been spent getting it set up so it works as well as possible with regards to things like gearchanges, tyre pressures, wheel bearing tightness etc. Most of these half assembled bikes sold through retailers are not going to ride very well straight out of the box unless you happen to get really lucky. You aren't paying the cost of the LBS doing the pre-handover tweaking , so you have to be prepared to, and expect to, do it yourself..
> Your existing large wheel bike doesn't sound like it has had any maintenance since you got it either, and rather than sort it out you just buy something else. I'm inclined to think history will repeat itself again next time as you will never get much out of cycling if you don't ride bikes that are kept well sorted and work as well as possible.



Yeah it will seem fairly stupid to many people, especially proper into-cycling kinds that are likely to be on this forum. But the reason for the folding bike is to fit into the car without needing the hassle of a carrier (had one previously) and to avoid needing to remove the front wheel, leaving the forks to scratch the hell out of the cars interior and leave oil / dirt all over it with the seats folded down. Then, the reason for the taking a car at all is as it's 5 miles of virtually no path, fairly poor roads, dark after work in this weather, cold and dangerous due to cars passing closely and the turns / hills making it hard even if they were trying to be careful. I know some are happy to persevere but I'm not there _yet_. 

Agreed about having it setup properly, but LBS are professionals with a lot of skill and their labour fee is probably half the cost of this bike, and even at that, I reckon part of the issue is Argos's supplier have slapped virtually a standard 6 speed regular gearset onto a folding bike without much thought or amendment made for the folding bike characteristics to fit in budget (£130 ain't much to work with I suppose). I blame myself for expecting much better to be honest. 

Yes, the full size bike is still around. It works, but its brakes are wore out (unevenly), it's corroded and rusty throughout, cheap gearset is fully operational but in its own cruddy mess. It's a 2016 Raleigh Edale (read: Halfords special). But actually it's done me for five years, I never had much issue with it really, it is what it is and did a fine job. I think I paid £220 back then, but remember seeing it going for £70 new toward the end of its selling life. I'll be using it for the next few months, until the cycle to work scheme reappears. I think it'll be full size bikes for me for the future. 

I'm keen to see if everything I complained about goes away on the full size bike around the same route, but I sold my bike carrier last year during lockdown and I'm not fussed on buying another, nor the roof mounted ones. I'll have to craft some foam padding to wrap around it to protect my car for at least a one off cycle in the city and see if it truly was me being out of tune fitness wise, or if the budget folder really was just an uphill battle to get used to.

For anyone interested, I'm going to try and take it to Argos today and make my plea about the quality being poor and a disappointing experience... their policy states that of course, it must be unused / unopened to be returned within 30 days. So they are likely to say no, meaning Gumtree be my only hope. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

sheddy said:


> Keep it up, it’ll do wonders for your fitness. Ensure saddle height is correct.



I did heighten it on the first ride, made a big difference!



siadwell said:


> Just a thought... are the tyres pumped to the right pressure? Can make a difference to ease of ride if too soft.



That's something I didn't check as properly as I should have. When riding, I looked down and it looked slightly flat, but I thought this was just due to the small wheels. I should have checked the PSI and pumped it up, but feeling how I did, in the cold with numb fingers, armed with a cheap pump and already dying [exageration lol] I was guilty of not stopping and sorting this out.... now I'm curious how much of a difference it might have made


----------



## sheddy (2 Feb 2021)

View tyre sidewall. Pump to max.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2021)

sabcycling said:


> now I'm curious how much of a difference it might have made



If the tyre was well below pressure, absolutely massive. Anytime you buy a bike in a box the tyres will need pumping. It might have been sitting in a warehouse for twelve months or more.


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

Here are some close up photos of the brakes / the bikes components. I feel like perhaps a bit of self-maintenance might do the trick, having taken a closer look. Keen to hear what you think / suggest


----------



## Rusty Rocket (2 Feb 2021)

I’m no expert but it wouldn’t be a bad idea to replace the pads, look pretty worn. There’s a couple of rusty bits (brake cable and wheel nut) but neither are critical - bit of wire wool will clean those up nicely.
Chain could do with a clean and regrease but nothing looks fundamentally wrong. Just needs a bit of TLC.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2021)

On the subject of small wheels they’re not really the issue people think. On the Brompton I’ve done 100 milers and toured with full camping kit on all kinds of surfaces.
I have a couple old 3 speed shoppers, BSA/Twentys etc. Which happily do over 50 mile rides on (and coukd go further). I’m 95kg with CHD, so not a super-fit racing snake.
The LEJOG speed record was held on a small wheel Moulton for a long time.
Small wheels might not be the issue....


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

Rusty Rocket said:


> I’m no expert but it wouldn’t be a bad idea to replace the pads, look pretty worn. There’s a couple of rusty bits (brake cable and wheel nut) but neither are critical - bit of wire wool will clean those up nicely.
> Chain could do with a clean and regrease but nothing looks fundamentally wrong. Just needs a bit of TLC.



That's good to hear! I've priced up some bits on Evans Cycles to get a rough idea. 

Comes to £61 for two new tyres, four new brake pads, chain removal tool (to get it off and clean it properly) and a lock. The essentials I think

Taking this up to £199 to add... proper waterproof winter gloves, proper thermal cap (instead of wearing a hat under my helmet as per my pic), some waterproof cycling trousers, new pannier rack, new mudguards.. Debating whether to spend this, or whether to contemplate a new bike in a few months.


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

An update on trying to return the Challenge Holborn to Argos... they're making me to 30 miles to the nearest Argos store that's currently accepting returns. Well, they recommended I don't go farther than the 10 mile restriction, of course, but that's a bit of a PITA. 

The online Argos folks told me I could return it, even having used it twice due to how poor I felt the quality / experience of using it was compared to what I expected. Though their policy typically states no unless it's unused / new.. Hopefully they follow through, it would be very generous of them. I cleaned it back up to new today.


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

I did a short test ride on the old bike... around the local backroad... as suspected, easier to pedal, easier to speed, and even to struggle on going up the hills pre-being-warmed-up. Seat was also luxury in comparison.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4723842329


----------



## Rusty Rocket (2 Feb 2021)

I don’t think new tyres are critical (tread looks ok to me) so may not be worth changing yet unless there’s other damage that I haven’t picked up in the picture.

That’s great if Argos do take it back and give you a full refund, will pay for most of your new gear. Good luck


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Feb 2021)

Generally the problems with cheap new bikes are wheel and BB bearings assembled with too little grease, bearings adjusted over-tight, gear indexing not very accurate, and possible brake maladjustment. None of this costs anything to put right if you do it yourself, but you could spend a couple of hours performing the tweaking. If I bought a bike in a box I would attend to all these things as soon as I got it home, before doing any more miles on it, like I have done with some used bikes I have bought.
The small wheels will not roll as easily as large ones, but they won't be as bad as the knobbly 26" MTB tyres, which I rode on an 8 mile errand earlier today with no ill effects.
I spotted yet another new £100 Challenge 26" rigid MTB outside an Argos store, upside down having its front wheel put on. The owner must have only just bought it and was about to ride it home! Only six speeds but a useable £100 bike and they are selling.


----------



## sabcycling (4 Feb 2021)

*Final update on the Challenge Holborn....*
Miraculously, Argos took it back for a full refund. Without the original box, but I dissassembled it and sadly had to drive quite a bit to the nearest store here that was accepting returns as opposed to our local (now Sainsbury's) Argos. So there will not be much more in the way of new updates about how it's faring... The reason I cited was disappointed with the quality and user experience of the product.

I wasn't impressed at all with it, I did think it'd be more than usable but it wasn't usable at all in my opinion. I think the kind of people buying this to get into cycling or commuting by bike are going to have a lousy time, and probably not realise how much better even a £200-£300 bike would be, let alone some of the really spectacular high end models they otherwise might one day upgrade to should they be able to stick it out and enjoy it. I can't see anyone enjoying that, though perhaps I'm just personally extra-dissatisfied than most reasonable people would be.. 

It's back to the five year old Raleigh Edale hybrid / full size bike now. Which needs a few bits and pieces done, and as discussed in another thread, possibly not worth doing and just buying a new bike. But now I know, it'll be full size. I've abandoned my dreams for a Brompton someday. Now it'll be a Trek FX of some sort, or maybe a Royal Dutch Gazelle, I quite like the look of those for practicality and everyday comfort over sportiness. Around the £800 mark... but I'll need to earn it... by keeping up cycling regularly and properly throughout the year before such an investment. 

Sorry to disappoint anyone who hoped for a very long ongoing long-term review - that was the plan, but it didn't work out for me in this case!


----------

